# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  virus evenwichtsorgaan

## anouska311

hallo,

afgelopen zondagochtend 12-1-2014 werd ik ontzettend draaierig duizelig en misselijk wakker ik kon niet meer op me benen staan en transpireerde tot en met na een minuut of 15 denk ik werd het wat minder, zakte het af.... daarna bleef ik duizelig en misselijk ik heb niet overgegeven maar het scheelde niet veel. ik ben in de middag naar de huisartsenpost geweest en daar kwamen ze tot de conclusie dat ik een virus op me evenwichtsorgaan heb. ik weer naar huis met niks buiten het feit om dat het ongeveer 3 dagen kan duren. vanmorgen ging het weer mis, ik heb gisteren wel via de huisarts iets gekregen tegen de misselijkheid (metoclopramide) heb niet echt het idee dat het wat helpt en ik wordt er ook niet goed van. is er misschien iets wat ik het kan verlichten of het minder/beter van wordt. ik kan ook bijna niet liggen telkens het gevoel dat ik flauw ga vallen

Gr Anouska

----------

